# Sig 1911's



## jeterm (Jun 20, 2011)

I really like the Sig .45 1911's especially the carry models - Revolution C3 and Revolution RCS with 4.2 barrels, and i'm thinking of buying one. anyone have any experience with these? i'd like to know how they handle, recoil etc.


----------



## Larry Waters (Jan 20, 2007)

I have owned the C3 for over a year and it has run 100% right out of the box, never a jam,FTF or FTE I absolutley love this gun.

Larry


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

I have a GSR TTT 5", a Platinum Elite 4.2", and a 1911Carry Nitron 4.2"..... all have been flawless, and a pleasure to shoot. They're obviously heavier than the lightweight/alloy framed 1911's, but that simply goes to reduce perceived recoil. The 1911 Carry Nitron is only about a month old, and about 500 rounds.... the other two have thousands of rounds through 'em.


----------



## mjeter (Sep 30, 2011)

That's great! I just picked up the Sig C3 1911 last Friday, and am looking forward to firing it.


----------



## Viper (Jul 6, 2009)

I've had two C3's. Both have been 100% and they are about my favorite belt carry pistols.


----------



## VitalStatistic (May 15, 2014)

I have a 1911 RCS Sport 13 and, unfortunately, can't recommend it. I must have bought either the first gun they produced on Tuesday after a long weekend, or last on on Friday before the long weekend festivities started. Have already sent it back to Sig for FTF and Failure to Return to Battery issues, they replaced some parts, fired 20 rounds and called it fixed. Have been to the range 3 times since I got it back, and am having the same issues with Return to Battery again. I'm going to try one more time with 3 different manufacturer's ball ammo (Winchester, Blazer Brass, and Federal) and see if it's just the ammo and not the gun. Have tried both Wilson Combat and Sig mags and am having issues with both, so don't think it's a mag issue. Had the RO check out my grip and firing routine, no issues there with limp wristing it. Hope it's just an ammo issue. I've been firing both Fiocchi, Remington UMC, and PMR .45 230 gr ball and my other 1911 runs just fine with all three. Quite honestly, it's not what I expected from a Sig Sauer product at all.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have a Dan Wesson, and I have an Ed Brown on order. But, I think I will be buying a Sig 1911 in another week.. Just so I don't have to worry so much about scratching up the higher end 1911s.

Haven't made up my mind for sure on which one I want...


----------



## SHOOT (Aug 21, 2010)

I have the 1911 TacOps (traditional), as well as two of the newest Super Targets (nitron and stainless). Great looking and feeling and can't wait to shoot my Super Targets  Pics of the two until I can take some . . . .

Nitron . . .










Stainless . . .










and my stainless . . .


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Nice sigs


----------



## SHOOT (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks pic.


----------



## SHOOT (Aug 21, 2010)

Finally got a few _proof_ picks together of my very recently acquired 1911 Super Targets. Ordered and got them within a few days of each other this month and even the build dates are within only a couple of days of each other in October. Anyway, blurry but the best I can do with my point and shoot . . .




























all of my current 1911's, so far . . .










my Sigs so far and more on the way . . .

all my German X's (ha) with the "Competition" sportin Nill's . . .










and my X-Five Match Short's new Sig installed front fiber optic sight . . .










while I'm at it, their German cousins . . .










other stainless . . .










and some blacks . . .










And an X-Five SuperMatch still , *if* it gets here.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Beautiful collection , love EM all 
:heart:


----------



## SHOOT (Aug 21, 2010)

pic said:


> Beautiful collection , love EM all
> :heart:


Thanks again pic.


----------



## Autos45 (Sep 6, 2015)

Just purchased a new Sig 1911 STX earlier today, my first 1911 of any brand, can't wait to try her out.


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

Very nice spread! Brought me back to a late 70's Hustler mag I had. Oh sorry! Sig 1911's are in a class by them selves! They are sweet guns. I had a scorpion carry a short time ago and had to part with it because the G 10 grips just bite the hell out of the hand and I didn't want to change the look of the gun with other grips which I looked at. I replaced her with a 226 MK.26 9mm and enjoy this piece over the scorpion carry. The scorpion was a tack driver and no feed or eject issues ever!!


----------



## azguy1911 (Oct 29, 2015)

I've had a SIG Ultra in 9mm for a few weeks now, I really like it, It's a hair larger than my EMP, mostly in the grip and feels great in the hand.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

ship wreck


you have such great taste in guns

I am now spoiled by the semi custom 1911s. I know sig makes great ones BUT compared to EB,DW,WC,NHC,LB--here is no comparison(IMHO)

I appreciate the workmanship they Sigs seem to have. Always loved the nightmare FS. IF I had Shoots collection maybe I would feel different. For now I will just smile as I shoot what I already own(one of each EB, DW Wc NHC LB)

happy holidays to all


----------



## Greg0215 (May 15, 2016)

Love my C3. Only had one FTF but it was the fault of the factory magazine.
I've since added the Sig Fastback Traditional Carry Nightmare to my collection and I love it just as much. No issues with that one at all so far. Just fired it for the first time this weekend.


----------

